# Rapha fake?



## RyanMcGrath (21 Mar 2014)

Hello do any of you no if people sell fake rapha items on eBay? I'm after some gt gloves rrp £130 and a guy on eBay said he would sell then for £70 and states there brand new. How can he be prepared to lose almost half the money?
Would they be genuine??
Cheers


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Mar 2014)

It doesnt really matter because if your going to spend £130 on a pair of gloves, you must have money to burn 

On a more serious note. Unless you have the gloves in your hand you wont know. Do you really want to take the chance. Have a look at his feedback. 

Steve


----------



## the snail (21 Mar 2014)

if it seems too good to be true, then....
£70 is still silly money for a pair of gloves though


----------



## Cycleops (21 Mar 2014)

Even if you do have them in your hand fakes are very difficult to spot as the counterfeiters go to great lengths to make them as convincing as poss. The general rule is if an item's price looks too good to be true it probably is!


----------



## solidthegreat (21 Mar 2014)

There are a lot of fake items on bay making their way over from asia, but also here in the uk. I go with my gut and if it seams to good to be true i will avoid it but thats just me.


----------



## screenman (21 Mar 2014)

The team gets more kit than they need, my son manages to buy some.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Mar 2014)

RyanMcGrath said:


> Hello do any of you no if people sell fake rapha items on eBay? I'm after some gt gloves rrp £130 and a guy on eBay said he would sell then for £70 and states there brand new. How can he be prepared to lose almost half the money?
> Would they be genuine??
> Cheers



Ask him if he can prove a receipt from Rapha to back up his claim .......... simples 

Or just go out and buy 5 pairs of normal priced gloves instead


----------



## jayonabike (21 Mar 2014)

*Sigh* Here we go again.


----------



## RyanMcGrath (21 Mar 2014)

He's told me his mate works for rapha and he got then from him. He can't prove there real but has all the packaging.
I dunno


----------



## e-rider (21 Mar 2014)

generally speaking there is loads of fake brand clothing on the bay, so they could well be


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Mar 2014)

RyanMcGrath said:


> Hello do any of you no if people sell fake rapha items on eBay?


If something is worth money then people are making fakes of it guaranteed. Be it cycling apparel, golf clubs, watches you name it 

I agree with the consensus that if something seems too good to be true then it usually always is.



RyanMcGrath said:


> He's told me his mate works for rapha


Sorry but IMO that is utter bo!!ocks!

How about a link to the item then people can check them and the seller out for themselves?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Mar 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> They are probably fake.....I wouldn't touch them with a barge-pole.



Would that be an original barge-pole or a fake barge-pole "yer mate" acquired for you wocky


----------



## midliferider (21 Mar 2014)

£130 for a pair of gloves.
They are fake, they are not meant to be worn on cycle ride.


----------



## RyanMcGrath (21 Mar 2014)

http://bit.ly/OFZF49


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Mar 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Fake.....but it did cost £130



Thats a bargain that is rocky


----------



## jayonabike (21 Mar 2014)

They're fake in my opinion. I have the real thing, bought from the Rapha website. They don't come in the see through plastic bag shown on the eBay listing but in a presentation box as shown in the pic below


----------



## RyanMcGrath (21 Mar 2014)

Cheers, what are the gloves like?? U happy with them


----------



## jayonabike (21 Mar 2014)

Yes, very. My wife bought them for me for my birthday last year. Every time I wear them the leather gets a little more softer. The fit is fantastic and the 2mm thick padding (as used in sniper gloves) works surprisingly well. You could as someone posted up thread buy 5 pairs for the same money, or, buy these which will out last all 5 pairs of cheap gloves.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Mar 2014)

Why would sniper glove padding be any different to any other padding. I read boxing glove padding is superior.


----------



## jayonabike (22 Mar 2014)

I didn't say it was, just that the padding used in these gloves is the same as the padding used in snipers gloves. If boxing glove padding is superior use boxing gloves to cycle in then.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Mar 2014)

Well if I could in anyway resemble a sniper on a bike, I'm buying some !!


----------



## HLaB (22 Mar 2014)

The club caps sold as new are definitely fakes, I know the guy who supplies the originals.


----------

